

Cyberwar Hype Intended to Destroy the Open Internet - yanw
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/03/cyber-war-hype/

======
ErrantX
He pretty much uses the same argument here as those who breathlessly claim web
filtering is important so we can stop child porn.

It's still the same bullshit.

~~~
Spark23
Why can't people grasp what they are letting the government do? They wouldn't
agree if the Gov't would want to bug all telephones and read your mail in
order to find child pornography ...

~~~
starkfist
Sadly, I think a large percentage of the population WOULD let the government
do that.

~~~
jrockway
They do do that. Remember the guy in jail for some manga he bought? The
government found it because they randomly opened his mail. Then they decided
he should go to prison for 15 years for having that box addressed to him. (And
that's not even child porn, it was just books!)

~~~
starkfist
_Remember the guy in jail for some manga he bought?_

I don't remember that, but I don't pay regular attention to the news.

~~~
jrockway
[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/obscene-us-manga-
co...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/obscene-us-manga-collector-
jailed-6-months/)

------
lallysingh
More Wired hype-garbage.

Here's the quote they listed:

"We need to develop an early-warning system to monitor cyberspace, identify
intrusions and locate the source of attacks with a trail of evidence that can
support diplomatic, military and legal options and we must be able to do this
in milliseconds. More specifically, we need to re-engineer the Internet to
make attribution, geo-location, intelligence analysis and impact assessment
who did it, from where, why and what was the result more manageable. The
technologies are already available from public and private sources and can be
further developed if we have the will to build them into our systems and to
work with our allies and trading partners so they will do the same."

90% of this is done most effectively and cheaply by sniffing the backbone
links and having a fast-response ability to filter incoming traffic via router
control. Sort of like what any decent NOC does now.

Where's the destruction of the open internet? Only in Wired's typically-REM
(R.E.M. (n) Rectal Extraction Method) hyperbole do we have a conspiracy story.
Classic Slashdot fodder, I don't see what it's doing on HN.

No, we're not at war over the Internet right now. But a network-based attack
is a fantastic first-wave means of reducing the target's ability -- no
different from sending in stealth bombers to knock out radar first. Right now
we're in a cold-war variant, arming, defending, and collecting intel on
opponents doing the same.

(edited for formatting)

------
bad_user
I don't get how they can change the Internet and get the rest of the world to
build on this "new" infrastructure (and they really need the rest of the world
to follow suit in order for it to work) ... unless it means separating the US
from the rest of us.

On one hand, the US has the largest market for web applications. On the other
hand, Europe, Japan and China at least are fast growing markets that may
surpass the US in the future ... so I'm pretty sure many US entrepreneurs will
move their businesses overseas.

So don't worry about it, it will be just like the Copenhagen negotiations, if
not worse :) Not to mention that I don't think they have the technical skills
to pull it of (the Internet itself was spawned by some of the brightest minds
of the 20th century).

------
est
We are losing it. The Internet is becoming the new radio.

~~~
eplanit
Worse. The new Television.

------
stralep
Welcome to Rome...

------
yanw
the government must consult engineers, civil liberty orgs and people in the
know on these policy moves because this is obvious scaremongering.

~~~
anamax
> the government must consult engineers, civil liberty orgs and people in the
> know on these policy moves because this is obvious scaremongering.

What's the definition of "must" for which the above makes sense? (I'd like
govts to consult others, but I recognize they can get away with not doing so.)

------
Avshalom
And here I was hoping that all the reports about China's espionage efforts was
tied to I don't know rumors of China cutting back on rare earth exports. A
sort of "keep selling us neodymium or we convince american sto stop buying
from you" threat.

No silly me just plain old fashioned Big Brother. Anyone taking bets on the
google attacks being a false flag operation?

